# good door intercom?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always used one from Panasonic. The model escapes me. Resi or commercial. I'll try to find it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Crap, nevermind. They're only for with Pansonic KSU's, which are what I installed before Cisco VOIP phones took over the world.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Door King has sorta been standard far since maybe the 1960's for call boxes at gates. They have door solutions too. Dirt reliable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Comelit HFX9000L Sold at ADI . I paid $360 for a basic door unit and display pad and installed it last week in under an hour. Crisp clear video using existing doorbell wiring.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Comelit HFX9000L Sold at ADI . I paid $360 for a basic door unit and display pad and installed it last week in under an hour. Crisp clear video using existing doorbell wiring.


Looks good Mac


----------

